# Jacques Rachmilovich



## pnagle (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello Classical Talkers: In connection with research for a book project that I am co-authoring, I am seeking information regarding the Russian-American conductor Jacques Rachmilovich, the founder of the Santa Monica Orchestra in Southern California. I am particularly interested in any particulars of his work in Rome in 1949 with L'Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia and any details regarding his family and the date and location of his death. Many thanks in advance for your assistance. -- pnagle


----------

